
GNU Octave 5.2.0 Released - lukastyrychtr
https://www.gnu.org/software/octave/news/release/2020/01/31/octave-5.2.0-released.html
======
qubex
I remember using really early versions of Octave back in the second half of
the nineties on my Slackware installation. Back then I had a student edition
release of Matlab but I couldn’t afford _Mathematica_ (and my system probably
wouldn’t have been able to run it decoriously either).

I remember I used it mainly for the CAS/symbolic capabilities and it and that
reading its source code was my first exposure to how symbolic algebra could be
implemented. It was pretty interesting.

To be frank, numerical computation is not something that interests me these
days. Symbolic calculation is so much richer and more nuanced.

